

It’s a Man’s Phone - large smartphones can be hard to use - ck2
https://medium.com/editors-picks/a26c6bee1b69

======
ck2
This is why I like my Motorola Defy, it is very small and near indestructible
(people have even filmed videos from under water with it).

I don't even have a cellphone plan, just use it with wifi for development
testing, etc.

